# Which (camera) phone?



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi! I am wondering what members use for a camera phone. I currently have an iPhone. I'm thinking about trading it in for a Nokia lumia 1020 since I take so many pictures with the camera phone and that phone has 41 MP camera. Does anyone have any experience with the lumia? I mainly take pictures of otto, so i am wondering if Anyone here gets better quality shots using it? Any other suggestions on phones with a great camera?


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Havn't had experience with Lumia but 41 MP may be overkill?
The pictures at 41 MP would be massive.
Although massive they would be really nice too


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have the HTC ONE - it was pushed on me by the sales manager at the Sprint store - telling me how great the camera was. I got it when we got Bristol, our Vizsla. If anybody tries to tell you that this is a great camera - don't listen! So - although I don't have a "do buy" camera for you, I have a "don't buy."


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

if you google camera phone reviews, you'll find some blogs who do pretty comprehensive reviews. i have an iPhone 5s and it's decent, but it won't give you anything like you can get with better actual cameras. Especially with these dogs, I think shutter speed and sharpness are really important considerations


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I bring my SLR with me if I am planning on taking photos. To capture those unexpected shots I have been using my Nexus 5 and have been happy with the results so far.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ot - get the pup 2 pose - good luck - LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone! 

Emilycn,
I have read a bunch of reviews and the phone definitely has pros and cons but everyone raves about the camera with few exceptions. I figured since Otto makes up about 97% of my pictures, I'd see what others are using! 😊 They are so fast that most of my pics are throw aways with a few gems here and there. 

REM, 
Otto is everything BUT a poser! I swear, he knows when I have the camera pointed at him... He will never look my way! Camera shy I suppose :


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I LOVE my Iphone!!! Our new nikon is to big to post I use it alot it is fast and catches action well, but photos are gigantic.
Iphone is so versitile!!
Don't know anything about the other products out there!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I have a nokia lumia! I love it!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks ladies! 😊

CatK, how is it with action shots?


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

It has this special feature where you press the clicker, and it takes a series of shots which you can then pick one out of. It's quite cool actually, i'll see if I can find one to show you. The normal shutter speed is as slow as any camera phone, but this feature means you get several shots from one click. I still find it hard to get piccies at vizsla speed, but Ive not had the phone for long so I'm still earning how to use it myself.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Not a great shot of him, but he was running past me and you can see it's very crisp still.

I think the phone will be capable of more as I learn how to use it properly!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I love my iPhone5 - it is small and handy when you are out with the dogs and want to catch something quick. Pictures are sharp, you can zoom in and out and I just love that they automatically down load on to my laptop and iPad via Wifi without me doing anything - life couldn't be easier.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Plus one on the iphone. I also love the fact that it goes to all our devices, laptop, ipad my wife's iphone. If you are wanting to zoom way in after a shot it can be a bit grainy. It does do well in just about all lighting. It has hdr built in which will take multiple exposures and combine them all into one perfect exposure. Very handy for a quick picture. If you don't have any apple devices the cloud sharing really doesn't come into play for you though, so that might not be a feature your interested in. I'm planning on using my Dslr if I know I'm going to be taking action shots or trickier lighting conditions. Another cool thing you can do with most camera phones now is just take video, then on play back or while capturing the video you can tap the screen to take a picture 
Which is handy since trying to capture a pic in the moment can be quite difficult. Especially with a V!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a Nokia Lumia 9-something (an older model I think). It is my first smart phone, so I can't really compare, but so far I really like it. The screen is wayyy bigger than an iphone, and the pictures seem to turn out pretty well. I end up taking most pictures of my kid and dog on this phone, and have printed a bunch, and the quality is pretty darn good. 

One negative is that it is a Windows operating system, and there aren't nearly as many cool apps available as there are for iphones or androids. Although windows 8 sucks on laptop or desktop computers, I actually like how it works on the smart phone, which is probably why windows 8 was deigned that way in the first place... Anyway, if you have a PC computer, everything transfers back and forth between your computer and phone really easily.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the help and info!

I ended up buying a Samsung Galaxy S4 and I'm very happy with it! The Nokia was very intriguing but I don't have any experience with any cameras other than digital - so I went with a more user friendly phone and will look into a better quality camera when I have time to learn how to use it.

Some pictures with the new phone:


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I think any old lens would take nice photos of such a handsome subject...


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ottos mamma. Those are some really nice pics. Especially with a camera phone. The last picture of him running full tilt is a great shot. Looks like you made a good decision with the Samsung. 
I'm looking forward to more great pics Otto!


----------

